# to have none



## rugiada38

Merhaba
Anlamakta zorlandığım bir cümle var.

I lay alone on the railroad bridge and cried my heart out *above a river that seemed to have none.*

Demiryolu köprüsünde tek başına yatıp ağlıyor ama sonrasında nehirle ilgili kısmı çözemedim.

yardımcı olursanız sevinirim.


----------



## Rallino

Bir önceki cümleyi de yazabilir misiniz?


----------



## rugiada38

Rallino said:


> Bir önceki cümleyi de yazabilir misiniz?


Öncesinde konuşmalar var ama genel olarak köprü üstünde oturup aşağıdaki nehre bakarken kayıp olan ablasının cesedini görüyor.


----------



## rugiada38

rugiada38 said:


> Öncesinde konuşmalar var ama genel olarak köprü üstünde oturup aşağıdaki nehre bakarken kayıp olan ablasının cesedini görüyor.


Önceki cümle de bu:
And beside it from the obscured depth of the river a little stream of a deeper color roiled up and fluttered along the surface and I knew this was Ariel’s long auburn hair.


----------



## Torontal

Adam yüreği olmayan bir nehir üzerindeki demiryolu köprüsünde tek başına yatıp yürek paralayıcı(parçalayıcı) şekilde ağlıyor ?

yani the river is heartless. Soyut anlamında tam emin değilim, nehir cansız, anlaşılan bu nehir adamın hislerine ortak olmamış, adamın acısına karşı duyarsız ?


----------



## Cagsak

a river that seemed to have none = hiç birşey yokmuş gibi görünen bir nehir


----------



## analeeh

Cagsak said:


> a river that seemed to have none = hiç birşey yokmuş gibi görünen bir nehir



No, it's a play on words.

'I cried my heart out' is an idiom meaning cry a lot (sth like _iki gozu iki cesme aglamak_ according to Tureng).

The 'seemed to have none' refers back to heart. 'I cried my heart out next to a river that seemed to have no heart'.

Heartless = _kalpsiz, acimasiz._

My guess from the previous sentence is that Ariel has died in the river, i.e. the river killed her, so he's saying the river is heartless.

The play on words is untranslatable.


----------



## Cagsak

analeeh said:


> No, it's a play on words.
> 
> 'I cried my heart out' is an idiom meaning cry a lot (sth like _iki gozu iki cesme aglamak_ according to Tureng).
> 
> The 'seemed to have none' refers back to heart. 'I cried my heart out next to a river that seemed to have no heart'.
> 
> Heartless = _kalpsiz, acimasiz._
> 
> My guess from the previous sentence is that Ariel has died in the river, i.e. the river killed her, so he's saying the river is heartless.
> 
> The play on words is untranslatable.



Thank you for the explanation


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

rugiada38 said:


> Merhaba
> Anlamakta zorlandığım bir cümle var.
> 
> I lay alone on the railroad bridge and cried my heart out *above a river that seemed to have none.*
> 
> Demiryolu köprüsünde tek başına yatıp ağlıyor ama sonrasında nehirle ilgili kısmı çözemedim.
> 
> yardımcı olursanız sevinirim.


Mr. analeeh

Should it not be -

I laid alone...

Thanks !


----------



## analeeh

No - _lie/lay/lain_ is the (academically) correct set of forms for _uzanmak/yatmak_. _Lay/laid/laid_ is the set for _uzamak/yattırmak._


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

analeeh said:


> No - _lie/lay/lain_ is the (academically) correct set of forms for _uzanmak/yatmak_. _Lay/laid/laid_ is the set for _uzamak/yattırmak._


So how do we translate

As I lay dying ?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

analeeh said:


> No - _lie/lay/lain_ is the (academically) correct set of forms for _uzanmak/yatmak_. _Lay/laid/laid_ is the set for _uzamak/yattırmak._


 Efendim

Sorumu cevaplayabilirseniz cok sevinirim.


----------



## analeeh

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> So how do we translate
> 
> As I lay dying ?



This is a bit difficult to translate because 'dying' is a continuous participle which I don't think there's a nice equivalent to here.

'As I lay' to me means 'as I *was *lying'. We can't translate this into Turkish as distinct from 'as I am lying' because both are _yatarken_.

To be fair, however, given this is an American novel, the meaning might be 'as I am lying dying'. It's not clear because in spoken English, especially in American English, 'lay' is used in both meanings. But this is still formally incorrect (and reads very badly to me in formal contexts).


----------



## LeBro

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> So how do we translate
> 
> As I lay dying ?



I' d translate it as follows (regardless of the context): 

Yatmış/uzanmış ölürken/ölmek üzereyken.


----------

